# Best Road side stands for Michigan Corn



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Looking for any road side markets in the West Bloomfield area that sell really good and fresh Michigan Corn and fresh vegetables. The two in Commerce Twp (Charlies and Sally's) have gone out of business and I have gone to Long's twice and every time they are sold out. 

If you know of the ones that get their corn from down south of Flat Rock and any that sell white corn I need some of that later to freeze.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

On the south west corner of US10 and M66 is the best stuff I've ever had. If your up that way, treat yourself to the very best


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Bruce William said:


> Best Road side stands for Michigan Corn


What you have to do is watch the food sections of the two major Detroit daily papers. For whatever reason way to many people do not like to read or look into researching stuff but you have a good topic to watch for. This time of year there are some really great food sections. Not every week but at least every other week there are some excellent articles on Michigan produce and recipes and suggestions to go along.

One paper or the other will publish a listing of the top road side stands in the SE corner of the state. The best thing about their list is that they will explain why each stand is rated the way it is and they will give a quick bio on the person who did the review.

You might want to take a Sunday drive up old Van **** between the top end of Sterling Heights up to I-69. There are many road side stands along that section. The corn is just now starting to come in and the nice large plumb ears will be showing up in the next week or two. I got some ears from the first picking from one farmer and he apologized for the small size. Great taste and I can't wait till the major burst of corn comes in.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

You might also want to consider stopping by the Farmer's Market in Royal Oak. If one of them has corn you like ask if he has a road side stand of his own near the farm. Might be even more convenient and maybe fresher that way.

I am back. Just went up the road side market on 10 Mile near Dequindre in Warren. I mentioned this thread to him and he recommended trying to find Van Hooties or a name similar to that. Then, he mentioned to check the Royal Oak Farmer's Market.

Oh, the corn is getting bigger and heavier to the feel. Picked up several ears to go with the turkey I am doing out on the grill. He was out of pickling dill. Said it sold real quick yesterday and today.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

This is not in your area, but I thought I would post it for those who are further north, rahter than starting a new thread. There is a guy that sells out of a trailer on the corner of US10 and M66 by the flea market. He parks in the church lot and has some of the fershest corn all the time. He was out today and is still at $4 for 13 ears.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Frantz said:


> This is not in your area, but I thought I would post it for those who are further north, rahter than starting a new thread. There is a guy that sells out of a trailer on the corner of US10 and M66 by the flea market. He parks in the church lot and has some of the fershest corn all the time. He was out today and is still at $4 for 13 ears.


That's the one I was talking about. It is the best corn I've ever had.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Last year, the Free Press wrote an article about this place. I live about 10 miles from there but never heard of them until that day. You'll be humming Handel's "Messiah" when you bit into this corn. It's THAT good!

[SIZE=+1]*Fogler's Orchard & Farm Market*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]Write a review[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]3985 N Rochester Rd[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Rochester Hills, MI 48306[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
(248) 652-3614
[/SIZE]


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

LOL, I'm sorry Freepop, I did not even see your post on that. I saw sweet corn and got all excited about telling where I get mine!

Usually, I get the 13, even though we do not eat that much between us. I cook what I think we need, then I cut the corn off the rest and toos it in the freezer to build up the winter stock!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No problem Frantz, that is some awesome corn. Mom's bringing down 4 dozen this weekend :corkysm55


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

This is south of some of you and really south for others, but there is a road side stand on the north I-94 service drive between Haggerty & Belleville roads that sells white sweet corn exclusively. Best I've ever had. $4/doz.

If you head south on Belleville road from I-94, which turns into Sumpter road after going through downtown Belleville, there's another stand between Willis & Judd called Moe's farm. everything is grown right there and they have the beast peaches & cream. $3/doz. and you need to get there early.

Both offer other veggies as well. Bought pickles there 2 weeks ago to make SFW's recipe. Awesome!


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

RollingRock said:


> This is south of some of you and really south for others, but there is a road side stand on the north I-94 service drive between Haggerty & Belleville roads that sells white sweet corn exclusively. Best I've ever had. $4/doz.
> 
> If you head south on Belleville road from I-94, which turns into Sumpter road after going through downtown Belleville, there's another stand between Willis & Judd called Moe's farm. everything is grown right there and they have the beast peaches & cream. $3/doz. and you need to get there early.
> 
> Both offer other veggies as well. Bought pickles there 2 weeks ago to make SFW's recipe. Awesome!


White corn crazy good and excellent for storing. 

I will head down there when I am ready to freeze, dump them in boiling water for a couple of minutes then cut them with a electric knife on a bunt pan (ask your wife) and put them in a freezer bag and I still have one bag from last August. 

Thanks!


----------

